# Anyone up rated a Hymer Maxi Chassis?



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a 2002 Hymer B574 on a maxi chassis with 16" wheels.

The first outing it was loaded up to its 3500kg max (I took it to the weight bridge). We now have a wish list of extra kit and it is pretty obvious that a 3850kg MGW would be very desirable.

Is it possible to "up plate"?

Any advice from those that may have gone before me down this route would be much appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi, sorry can't help but this will keep it on the front page.. this post might be useful too

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-8258.html&highlight=upgrade+chassis


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

I think I've got the answer that I didn't want.

Essanjay said that they could not help with an Al-Ko chassis.
TVAC said the same and that I should contact Al-Ko; I did.
They replied to say that the Hymer type 18 maxi could not be rated above 3500kg.

So it looks as if we are have to adapt our ways to stay within the MGW/MTPL.

I'm new at this game and I'm surprised that few others have not hit the same problem. Is it because Hymer are a well contructed van therefore reducing the pay load?


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Type 18 Maxi*

Our imported Hymer B614G with Alko chassis is plated at 3900 kg - standard from the factory .

There were a couple of posts recently about chassis upgrading?? - or it could have been in the mmm.

cheers


----------



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Uprating Hymers*

I bought a B674 recently and had a choice of plated at either 3.9 or 3.5; no mechanical difference, just a question of which label was applied. I chnaged my mind half way down the pipeline and hymer changed it for me, simply by issuing a new sticker and paperwork.

Your chassis may not be upgradable but the authoritative answer can probably be got from Hymer. Try emailing the technical department at Hymer AG in Germany (access via website) and pose the question, quoting your vehicles Hymer ID number which is on the plating sticker. They were very helpful with a query I sent them and replied in very good English.

Worth asking before giving up hope!

Stuart Ormerod


----------



## edgehill (Sep 20, 2005)

hi i`m lee from edgehill motorhomes, if your vehicle is built on a fiat maxi chassis with 16" wheels it can be uprated from 3500kg to 3850kg. if you contact hymer AG in germany give them your serail number from the plate on the side of your motorhome, they will be able to upplate the motorhome for you and send you a new stick on plate for the side of your motorhome (at a cost). then after that you must inform the DVLA in the uk that it has been uprated because it will change the tax class your vehicle is in.
i hope this helps you
best regards
lee


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Lee

Would you know what the maximum weight could be for a 1992 B654 Hymer (Fiat 2.5 TD)? How do I tell if it's a Maxi chassis? FYI the log book doesn't show any weights, and the plate (under the bonnet) has had "XXXX" stamped over the original weight and "3100" stamped next to it. Can't read the original numbers.

I took ours to a weighbridge today, it stands at 3100Kg without food, clothing and us six humans. I estimate that adding us+food+clothing+morejunk to the van will bring it to about 3750Kg or thereabouts.

And while we're on the topic, what's the easiest process to go for the "C" licenses. Ours are converted from South Africa and are "B" as if we took our tests after '97 (pity the years don't roll back as well!)

Thanks
Ivys


----------

